# Mysterious hammer fall



## oldbenn (Sep 27, 2020)

Was trying a new load in Sig P938 (9mm) which has worked flawlessly. I consider the load to be rather "Warm" by the indications on the spent primers. 127 gr Hornady JHP XTP over 4.7 gr Win 231, CCI primers. During a 6 shot run, the hammer remained down in the fired position after extraction of the spent case. Or should I say the hammer went forward with the slide when the next round entered the chamber. This was a one time occasion during an afternoon of shooting several different reloads. any ideas ?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

That's typically a sign of poor hammer/sear engagment. *If it persists a gun may go full auto*

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## oldbenn (Sep 27, 2020)

Yes . . . . My thoughts also. Thanks for the heads up . . . . dave


----------

